# Do your dogs...



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Like to eat their meat after a day or two?
My pup likes to put her steak away ( in my shoe closet!) and et it when it's become harder and darker. She also try's this with her chicken and such but I only allow it with her steak as she is teething right now and I think it also provideds her with a chew. I don't really mind it but wondering if it's normal? And also if it's healthy for her. I do pick it up an throw it away after a day ( and she looks so upset when I do ) but either ways what's your thoughts on it?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Hmm...Im sure they would if I allowed them to.
But they eat in a spot, if they havent eaten and get up then their food gets put away for next feeding.
We dont play games with THEM deciding when they will eat...as I wold have EVERY single one of them eating at a different time then! LOL :wink:


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Lolz.. I can see your frustration with so many pups  I agree most of the time I do put her food away if she is just playing around. But she actully runs and hides it. Sometimes I catch it and other times I miss it. But she always gose and gets it "when it's ready" Lolz. I notice it a lot more with her steak then any other meat. Idk if it tastes better to her or what. Lolz and again I really don't mind it as she is a 3 lbs dog so it's not alot of meat being hidden. And I do know her spots so I just clean up when I think it's been to long. Just wondering if he can get sick from it also, nothin has happened as of yet though


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Halliebrooks said:


> Lolz.. I can see your frustration with so many pups  I agree most of the time I do put her food away if she is just playing around. But she actully runs and hides it. Sometimes I catch it and other times I miss it. But she always gose and gets it "when it's ready" Lolz. I notice it a lot more with her steak then any other meat. Idk if it tastes better to her or what. Lolz and again I really don't mind it as she is a 3 lbs dog so it's not alot of meat being hidden. And I do know her spots so I just clean up when I think it's been to long. Just wondering if he can get sick from it also, nothin has happened as of yet though


Ya, it has to do with how many dogs....along with my always being in charge!:wink:

No, I dont see her getting sick from it.
Many dogs, when fed outside, will hide their food for a few days and go back to it when its nice and ripe!:wink:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine hide theirs outside all the time. The larger cuts of deer that we put out get hidden for several days.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep. Shiloh likes to bury her food and dig it up a few days to a week later. So gross....but natural LOL

We try to keep her from doing it though. As she's our only dog that struggles with weight gain we try and keep her meals as small as possible. She's up at 81 pounds!!! YIKES


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Ok you guys again have releved some stress ... Lolz. Thanks for all the replies ! 
And Lolz it is so gross!!! My Bf calls it "her beef jerky!!" and she is so proud of it too!! Sometimes she want to come on the couch and hang out with her nasty peice of meat! Lolz so nasty! But guess that's a part of raw feeding ..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs don't leave their food. they eat their food.

like scarlett's dogs, walk out of the room and the food is picked up. 

eating is serious bidness.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> my dogs don't leave their food. they eat their food.
> 
> like scarlett's dogs, walk out of the room and the food is picked up.
> 
> eating is serious bidness.


And we both know, that no matter how much we were to feed neither Bubba nor Brody would have any left over anyways!!HAHAHA:lol:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

ha ha that is so funny reading the above threads. No, my dog immediately eats what is put down and eats it all and is not a digger at all although he has started to eat dirt from the back garden in one particular place but will normally use his long pointy face to get at it occasionally using his paws.
I had a black lab growing up and he used to bury bones and laundry baskets, sweaters that he stole.....from that's another story.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

To even imagine Zoey storing away her food, rather than gulping it all up, would be an absolute innovation of a miracle happening haha, she is such a food addict ever since she's been raw fed


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

both my pups like to bury some of their food. The one that got me was little dylan at 7 wo trying t bury some of his chicken. Took him a couple of shots to find somewhere that big pup could not find. Generally I do not let them, but if it is a choice of taking in from the mouth and tossing it out of site or letting the bury it sometimes I just let them go. To me it seems to be something that they want to do - and really I don't mind 

Having said when becka was doing it often I just cut down the amount she was fed, making me slightly mean but once or twice OK but not more!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

JoeynZoey said:


> To even imagine Zoey storing away her food, rather than gulping it all up, would be an absolute innovation of a miracle happening haha, she is such a food addict ever since she's been raw fed


Same here! The food has vanished into their bellies as quickly as they can make it happen! The only time anything last long at all is if it's a dense bone and it's not because they aren't trying. Eating is serious bidness at my house too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would not want to find a piece of petrified chicken somewhere in my house....so unfortunately, that habit would never be allowed. 

i love my dogs, but there are limits....


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldnt allow my dogs to do that. Theres a chance of maggots, other bacteria or whatever else. But anyways, my girls suck their food right down, no need to worry about these grls storing it lol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

sozzle said:


> ha ha that is so funny reading the above threads. No, my dog immediately eats what is put down and eats it all and is not a digger at all although he has started to eat dirt from the back garden in one particular place but will normally use his long pointy face to get at it occasionally using his paws.
> I had a black lab growing up and he used to bury bones and laundry baskets, sweaters that he stole.....from that's another story.


If Aspen buried his food for later, I would be a little suspicious of him, healthwise. There is nothing in this world that he doesn't eat immediately...


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I'm not to worried about maggots or anything as I don't leave it for that long.. Nor dose she. Normally just a day. And it's winter we're I am right now. Possibly in the summer this would be a issue. But either way I would never allow it to go that long its gross. Lolz. 
But she dose love her food and eats it most of the time, just really likes her red meat aged. And she has been on raw from 10weeks old .. So to her it's nothin new. Possibly why she isn't a gulper .. She knows theres more to come Lolz. Great stories tho you guys make me laugh!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

JoeynZoey said:


> To even imagine Zoey storing away her food, rather than gulping it all up, would be an absolute innovation of a miracle happening haha, she is such a food addict ever since she's been raw fed


Same here. Even Lila, who was a SUPER picky kibble eater, eats her raw meals with enthusiasm. I have gotten VERY worried the couple of times that Malcolm has refused to eat a meal.

Moreover, my two are fed in their crates (otherwise they try to "steal" each other's food, despite the fact that it is *identical* besides the weight of it  ), and if (in some alternate universe) they didn't finish their meal, it would be taken away and presented to them again at the next mealtime.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it's the same as a dog burying a bone. There is a train of thought that believes we as owners should put meat into the ground for a few days and then feed it to our dogs because the dirt has critical enzymes and important stuff in it.


----------

